# Seitz Blinds



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I locked myself out of my motorhome today. Luckily RAC got me back in ok without any damage. However the blinds were closed on the only window he could get open and I had to tear the blinds to get to the opener.

Two questions,
1) do I need to replace the whole blinds unit or can I just get the roller and material.
2) can anyone recommend a good supplier please?
3) how hard is it to replace just the roller if it just the roller I need to replace.

Ok, that was three questions lol.

Karl

PS: I locked myself out because I caught the lock button on the habitation as I went out and the door got caught by the wind. I am now carrying one of the remotes around my neck to stop it happening again.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiya gromett

If you look here you will probably find your parts listed and a breakdown of what to do.

http://www.dometic.com/ennz/Asia-Pacific/New-Zealand/Search/?avi=3&sq=replace blind

And here you can find a list of suppliers :-

http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/...n=United Kingdom&prd=WindowSystems&populate=1


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi gromette
have a look at leisure spares .co.uk and go to there seitz link, it has the pats codes for the blinds and they can get most stuff.

Removing blinds no probs as long as your not ham fisted :roll: and take your time, even replacing rollers possible.

ps. we have a key for the side door hidden under the van in asecret place just for these occassions. even with van bitz alarms at least you can get inside and use spare key fob to diarm and reset 

tramp


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

thanks guys, found one at http://www.leisurespares.co.uk
£45 so an expensive problem. I stripped down the hab door lock and fixed it to stop it happening again, a little rod had come loose that pops the button out when you pull the handle >.<

Karl


----------

